# Webcam DISAPPEARED from my LAPTOP?!



## GeorgioThe3rd (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi there, I've been living with this problem for some time thinking I'd only lost a driver, but it turns out my Webcam has actually disappeared from my laptop. 
What has happened is:
I turn on my laptop to find that my intergrated "HP TrueVision HD" webcam is no longer existent. Cyberlink tells me that: "No webcam detected. Try plugging in a webcam into your computer now. If you are using an intergrated camera, make sure it is turned on."
So I jump on device manager to find that my webcam is no longer listed? However the cyberlink driver is still installed and up to date. The hardware is literally missing, and yet is right in front of me looking at me haha!!!
Does anyone have any clues as to how to solve this, my laptop is under warranty however will "probably require repairs" at one of their stations, as I use my laptop to DJ with, this is not an option sadly. 
Any help would be awesome, cheers :smile:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've already replied to this but my response seems to have disappeared so will try again 

This problem would seem to be caused by too short a connecting cable within the laptop.

I found this post on the HP Support forum which gives the details :-

Hi Guys,

I had the same problem with a HP Pavilion dv7-6e22b. I read about a short cable on the inside of the screen.
I found the following post about how the screen is connected. this was an older model but i was curious about how to remove the lid of the machine. it contains 2 screws (which I didn't have to unscrew to acces the camera) just be causious not to break the bevel.

http://www.insidemylaptop.com/remove-lcd-screen-inverter-board-hp-pavilion-dv7-notebook/

this is a older model in the new model the webcam connector is located directy under the webcam lens itself.
I pressed te connector lightly. And all ofa sudden I hear a USB connecting sound. After that my device manager showed a connected "image device" and the software worked directly.

I hop this will solve your problems to. I must say reading all the posts and not finding a solution in driver or software and after seeing the connector I think it's a poor deisgn effort using such short cables and tiny connectors.

good luck to all !


----------

